#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  General announcement

## Moderator

TeakDoor labels itself as the Thailand expat forum for Travel, Lifestyle and Fun.  While we understand that world events are of significance, and merit discussion, far too many threads descend into chaos over the involvement, real or perceived, of Muslims in acts of violence.
This has now got to beyond the point which the forum and its moderation team will support.  If you want to debate issues related to Muslims, we strongly suggest you either use the megathread provided in DH or find another board to do it on.  This one has had enough.  Posters who persist in dragging threads down will be banned from News and Speakers corner.  Those who still persist will be jailed.  Period.
Enough is enough.

----------


## harrybarracuda

:tumbs:

----------


## Begbie

Not zapped, just moved to the super Muslim thread in the doghouse.

----------

